# fitted for 1 inch ext and now hitting bad



## michaelson79 (Jul 16, 2011)

im 6'6 and have been hitting taylormade reg length irons for 15 years and i decided to get fitted and buy new burner ht irons with 1 inch ext and now i keep hitting behind the ball with big divots and the guy that fitted me said i needed 2 degree upright but he was afraid the club would crack so im wondering if that could be the cause of me keep hitting behind the ball. i almost now have to hit off my front foot or i will chunk it. i am a low to mid 80s golfer and this is not helping me. any suggestions?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Getting fitted an extra inch longer won't be the root cause of your problem. Think about it, your 3 iron is a lot more than an inch longer than your wedge. In effect, its stops you bending too far with the short irons and obviously there needs to be a difference in shaft length going up from wedge to 3 iron. 

Having them lie knocked upright may give you bigger divots, and you may find the ball going left as the heel may be digging in too early.

The length shouldn't be a problem but the lie might be.

I've just got Ping's that are an inch longer, and 2* upright from standard... guess whose divots are deeper at the heel and the ball is going left. I got them coz of a bad back and needed to be more upright - I'll stick with it but its taking time.


----------

